# [SOLVED] network adapter cannot start.



## fecto

Hey people,
I have just upgraded my pc with a new motherboard and am trying to get it online however when I try to install my D-link router I get "get adaptersinfo failed." I checked device manager and the network adapter says "this device cannot start. (code10) I have been trying really hard to find the driver updates I need but have only come across broken links and false downloads. I'm starting to get really annoyed.

In device manager It is called Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Ethernet Nic (NDIS 6.0)

If i use hardware helper to see the driver that needs updating it is called Realtek GbE & FE Ethernet PCI-E NIC Drivers.

Any help will be much appreciated, I have been waiting sooo long to get the pc up and running


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: network adapter cannot start.*

"Code 10" is windowsspeak for "something is wrong with the driver but I don;t know what it is"

Where did you get the driver? . . Did you install the Chipset and other Motherboard drivers from the CD that came with the motherboard? Does anything else show an error in Device Manager?

YOu can try a new driver here


----------



## fecto

*Re: network adapter cannot start.*



Old Rich said:


> "Code 10" is windowsspeak for "something is wrong with the driver but I don;t know what it is"
> 
> Where did you get the driver? . . Did you install the Chipset and other Motherboard drivers from the CD that came with the motherboard? Does anything else show an error in Device Manager?
> 
> YOu can try a new driver here


They came with vista i guess. Did I install the drivers from the cd? hmmm no I didn't But that a FANTASTIC IDEA!! brb with the results.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: network adapter cannot start.*

Install the Chipset drifver first . . then the others


----------



## fecto

*Re: network adapter cannot start.*

yeh it's got a nice instillation program, It's doing the lot for me now and installed the chip set drivers first . I think this is going to work... cannot believe how long I have been faffing around trying to solve this and all i had to do was use the cd that came with it. Major facepalm


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: network adapter cannot start.*

Glad you got it solved!!


----------



## fecto

yep, working great now. woooooo I could kiss you  Skyrim here I come lol


----------



## Old Rich

Great! !


----------

